# Husqvarna BT 165



## roundhead (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a couple of these blowers, one I am putting back together but I cannot find a muffler anywhere. a new one is over $100, which is more than the blower is worth. has anyone ever made their own muffler? I can weld good enough but I was just curious if others have had a similar situation. thanks


----------

